# New to ironmag!



## haussanator (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello ladies and Gents im new to IronMag and just introducing myself.

I'm a 30 year old male from upstate ny.I am 5"11" 268 pounds and about 18% percent body fat.

I joined IronMag forum because I want to change my body for the better and long term and i believe the knowldge i gain here will help me to do so.
So i look foward to learning and putting what i learn to work.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2012)

haussanator, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## haussanator (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Prince


----------



## charley (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Imosted (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM bro.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 11, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kimi (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello!!


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice to have you.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## haussanator (Apr 11, 2012)

TY everyone


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## haussanator (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks again everybody


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## cad500 (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------

